

Real science lies behind the fad for standing up at work - Libertatea
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21583239-real-science-lies-behind-fad-standing-up-work-standing-orders

======
scrumper
"Arse longa, vita brevis" \- nice work, Economist sub.

